# Stix Martini & Cigar Bar - Southgate, MI 12-06-08



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I just found out today that I will be in Detroit this Saturday. If anyone lives in the area and wants to meet up for a stick or ten, drop me a PM or post up!

*Stix Martini & Cigar Bar
14312 Pennsylvania
Southgate, MI 48195

Phone:
(734) 246-2820*


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump.... :chk


----------

